# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Գյուղատնտեսական մթերքների գնային տատանումները

## Adriano

Խնդիրը բավականին լուրջ է: Արդեն որ ամառն է, այս շուկայում, մասնավորապես միրգ-բանջարեղենային մասով, տեղի են ունենում գնային ցնցումներ, մասնավորապես գների տատանումներ ավելի շատ բարձրացման ուղղությամբ: Բարձրացումից հետո գները որոշակի գյուղմթերքների համար ինչ-որ ժամանակ վերադառնում է սկզբնական վիճակին, իսկ մեծ մասինը մնում է նույն բարձր մակարդակի վրա ողջ բերքի սեզոնի ընթացքում: Սա իհարկե խփում է բոլորին, հատկապես շարքային սպառողներին, որոնց աշատավարձը  հազիվ թե բավականացնի գոնե ամառային և աշնանային ամիսներին բավարարել իրենց պահանջը բերքի նկատմամբ: Մի խոսսքով այստեղ ինչ-որ բան շեղված է շուկայական տնտեսության նորմերից: Ինչպես է շեղված. 
1.նախ գների այսքան կտրուկ տատանումները, օրինակ մեկ շաբաթ առաջ պոմիդորը արժեր ասենք 160 դրամ, իսկ կոնկրետ այսօր արդեն 450-500: Փաստորեն գնային շոկ, այն էլ ոչ թե չնչին այլ մի 3 անգամով:
2.Գների ձևավորման ոչ թափանցիկ վիճակը: Օրինակ պարզ չէ էդ ով է սահմանում 160 դրամը, հիմա կասեք շուկան, իսկ ես կասեմ ոչ, այստեղ շուկայական գին գոյություն չունի
3.տնտեսական սուբյեկտներին պետության կողմից ուղղարկվող ազդանշանները, մասնավորապես այն որ հայտարրում էին թե այս տարի բերք քիչա լինելու, փաստորեն սահմանափակ ապրանքը կստանան նա ով շատ վճարի: Սակայն չենք հասկանում ինչու յուրաքանչյուր ամառ նույն սցենարը կրկնվում է, անկախ այն բանից թե եղանակը ինչպիսին է եղել:
4.Ոչ նորմալ գնագոյացմանը պետության միջամտության պակասը, ինչ է անում պետությունը նախքան բերքը ստանալը և բերքը ստանալուց հետո:
Վերը նշված խնիրները դեռ ամենաերևացողներն են, սակայն որքան չերևացող խնդիրներ կան......:
Հատկապես կցանկանայի անդրադարձ կատարեյի գնի ձևավորմանը: Ըստ երևույթին գների բարձրացման մեղքը կարող է ընկնել վերավաճառողների վրա: Տեսեք գյուղացի-գնորդ-գնորդ-գոնրդ........................ու սենց շարունակ, եթե ասենք այս շարքը բաղկացած լինի 20 վերավաճառողներից, որոնք  ապրանքի գնի մեջ մտնում են ասենք 30 դրամով , ապա ապրանքը հասնելով վերջնական սպառողին դառնում է 600 դրամ, ինչ է դուրս գալիս, որ պետական քաղաքականությունը այս ոլորտում հավասարեցված է զրոյի, սա խուլիգանության նման բան է: Հաջորդ խնդիրը գեր մոնոպոլացումը, ասենք նույն Արտֆուդը գյուղացիներից գնելով բերքը հարմար գներով, փաստորեն շուկայից վերցնում է բերքի այն քանակը, որը կգնար սպառման, դրանով իսկ ստեղծելով արհեստական առաջարկի պակասուրդ,որը հենց պատճառ կարող է հանդիսանալ ոչ նորմալ մրցակցության և գների: Այնուհետև էս մեր Արտֆուդը այդ զակատ արած բերքը վաճառում է մեզ վրա մի քանի անգամ շատ ավելի բարձր գներով: Հարց արդյոք սա ևս մեկ խուլիգանություն չէ:Մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը այս ամենի վերաբերյալ և խնդրի լուծման ինչպիսի ուղիներ են անհրաժեշտ?

----------

Moonwalker (07.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Adriano շատ ակտուալ թեմա ես բացել: Լիովին համաձայն եմ, կարծում եմ քո նշած երեք հանգամանքների միասնությունը (թեև յուրաքանչյուր բնագավառի համար յուրահատուկ ասպեկտներով) առկա է մեր երկրի ցանկացած բնագավառում: Վերավաճառողների քարացած հնադարյան մոտեցումը նորություն չէ, ինչպես նաև գյուղացու համար իր քրտինքով ստեղծած բարիքը վաճառելու պայմանների բացակայությունը, սակայն այս տարի դրան գումարվեց (եթե չասենք բազմապատկվեց) բնության մեղմ ասած անբարեհաճ վերաբերմունքը: Ահա այս ամենը հանգեցրին այսօրվա քաոսին, ինչը օրեցօր ավելի է խորանում: Անկասկած անհրաժեշտ է պետության միջամտությունը, ինչին սակայն սպասելը մանկական միամտություն կհամարեի, քանի որ էս երկրի մոնոպոլներին ստեղծված վիճակը լիուլի ձեռնատու է: Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե ինչու այս հարցի վերաբերյալ որևէ պաշտոնյա ելույթով (գոնե ձևական) հանդես չի եկել՝ օրինակ աննպատակ գումար ստացող գյուղնախարարը:

----------

Adriano (07.07.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե ինչու այս հարցի վերաբերյալ որևէ պաշտոնյա ելույթով (գոնե ձևական) հանդես չի եկել՝ օրինակ աննպատակ գումար ստացող գյուղնախարարը:


Իմ կարծիքով նորմալ երկրներում նման ցնցումներից հետո, վարչապետը, գյուղնախարարը և տնտեսական բլոկի հաստավիզ մինիստրները պետք է կանչվեյին նախագահի մոտ`պարզելու ինչ է կատարվում: Բացատրություններ չստանալու պարագայում, վերը նշված գոնե նախարարները պետք է հրաժարական տան: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն խնդրին ասեմ, որ այստեղ պետական միջամտության աննախադեպ մեծ անհրաժեշտություն կա: Նույնիսկ գնի ֆիքսում, կամ գնի մաքսիմալ մակարդակի սահմաններ պետք է դրվի: Ինչպես բոլորս տեսնում ենք շուկան չի կարողանում անտեսանելի ձեռքը արդյունավետ օգտագործել, քանզի խախտված են այն հիմնական համաչափությունները, որ պետք է ապահովեն այդ անտեսանելի ձեռքրի բնականոն, առողջ աշխատանքը:

----------

